# Critical Skills Visa : Change of employer



## sedigo (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi I have a critical skill visa valid until 2019 but my company is closing end April and I have received a new offer from another employer wanting me to start in 30 days for the same position in the same category. The problem is current permit has the name of current employer. Is there anyone who went through this and what did you do ?

Please assist.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

sedigo said:


> Hi I have a critical skill visa valid until 2019 but my company is closing end April and I have received a new offer from another employer wanting me to start in 30 days for the same position in the same category. The problem is current permit has the name of current employer. Is there anyone who went through this and what did you do ?
> 
> Please assist.


Hi Sedigo, 

You will need to submit a new application through VFS for a change of conditions. You will need to supply all the necessary general documentation, but you will not be required to present a police clearance from your country of original.


----------



## sedigo (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you very much legalman for your answer. Does it mean I should wait until new visa is issued before I start with the new employer ? or I can already start while I am waiting for new visa. Thank you for your assistance


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Unfortunately to work for a new employer, you need a visa with that employer's name on your visa.


----------



## sedigo (Feb 25, 2016)

thank you legal man. for all of you who need clarification on this, below is the response from Elzabe Fisher who is in charge of permit and visas at home affairs : 

"Yes, you will have to apply for a change of conditions. Please remember that you have to once again submit an application for permit compliance as well. "


----------



## lrlcs (Nov 1, 2016)

Good day @sedigo, 

How did the process go? Did you get your changes? 

Please, let me know. 

Cheers


----------



## sedigo (Feb 25, 2016)

lrlcs said:


> Good day @sedigo,
> 
> How did the process go? Did you get your changes?
> 
> ...


Hi Irics, 

the only way that could be done was by submitting a new application. The only difference was on the motivation field where I had to explain that I received an offer from a new employer. You will have to submit the same documents as for your previous application. 

processing time : 3 weeks and 2 days for me.

I hope this help.

Regards


----------



## brijesh.gowda (Sep 6, 2016)

Guys, 

One quick info after going through this post, it means if a person having CSV stamping and intentionally change employers based on higher growth or higher salary, then he/she needs to submit a new application again ? For e.g. an applicant change 3 different employer/job with in the CSV expiry time line then he has to submit his/her application for 3 times? 

I read some where that the advantage of CSV is the applicant can choose any employer just the category has to be same for which he/she has applied the CSV. Please correct me here.


----------



## sedigo (Feb 25, 2016)

brijesh.gowda said:


> Guys,
> 
> One quick info after going through this post, it means if a person having CSV stamping and intentionally change employers based on higher growth or higher salary, then he/she needs to submit a new application again ? For e.g. an applicant change 3 different employer/job with in the CSV expiry time line then he has to submit his/her application for 3 times?
> 
> I read some where that the advantage of CSV is the applicant can choose any employer just the category has to be same for which he/she has applied the CSV. Please correct me here.


Yes you have to do that. you probably read that on sa immigration agency which is misleading.


----------

